
‘Papa Help Me’ Boy cries out as boat with Rohingya refugees capsizes - myth_drannon
https://www.thestar.com/news/world/2017/10/27/papa-help-me-boy-cries-out-as-boat-with-rohingya-refugees-fleeing-burma-capsizes.html
======
ictoan
Dear god, this was so sad to read... Buddhist, Muslims, Christians... why are
we fighting and hurting each other? At the end of the day, beyond labels, we
are simply human beings...

